# honing a Global



## afterthought (Nov 26, 2005)

To those that own a Global knife, how do you hone it?

I hear that they have a different edge on them compared to other knives. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I use a Shinkansen water sharpener, followed up with a steel. It works really well. I have the 5" all-purpose knife. I did take it to a department store for a sharpening event, and the guy (who worked for Wusthof) said it would be okay on their machine. It wasn't a problem for that knife.


----------



## afterthought (Nov 26, 2005)

The Global edge is angled different from a Wusthof knife though. Steeper edge on the global. I know how to hone any other knife except a Global. 

I don't want to constantly keep using the water sharpener also because it'll eventually grind down the knife.


----------



## culinary merc (Oct 17, 2005)

I use my knife (G2) everyday and have never had to it sharpen but i run the dimond steel on it and it cuts better than my assts. wustof. If you dont have the steel well then you get one there worth it.


----------



## sushigaijin (Apr 12, 2005)

sharpen a global as you would a german knife. 22 degrees is fine.

Erik.


----------



## ivdacook (Jan 13, 2007)

all of my knives are global, all you need is a wet stone, and a diamond steel. hit it on that stone every once in a while, if you need to gauge the angle, place a penny in between the knife and the stone while sharpening. after that all you need is the steel, they aren't cheap, but are well worth the money.

IV


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

You can get the DMT diamond steel from 
www.leevalley.com
for $34.50. They also have DMT's honing guide for $10.50: it's a little clamp-on guide that sets and holds the angle of your knife on the waterstone. They also offer a complete range of sharpening equipment and supplies.

You should sign up to receive their Tools catalogs: they have lots of kitchen equipment and utensils that are as imaginative and innovative as their woodworking tools. Twelve or fourteen years ago, when the very first Microplane wood rasp came out, they pointed out how useful it was in the kitchen. I bought one to try, and liked it so much I bought them for all three of my kids, since all are enthusiastic cooks. The youngest, a woodworker, uses his alternately to shape furniture and to zest lemons. :lol:

Mike


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

In addition, Global makes their own two sizes of honing guides. They're available on Amazon.com.


----------



## piracer (Jun 22, 2006)

i was talking to my chef about knives, and he was telling me that japanese designed knives have a slimmer and more angled blade then the german ones, and as such, when running down the steel, you have to angle the blade mroe sharpley, so instead of 45 degrees which they like to reccomend, i do it basically as flat as possible and it works, i think.

i sharpen my knife just before i use it, and every once in a while if im in the kitchen and just feel like doing it. i use a G2 btw, great blade, not so good on the handle.


----------

